# Aftercare following surgery for ectopic pregnancy



## coder1956 (Mar 12, 2008)

I would like opinions on the correct diagnosis code to use for a follow-up visit after surgery for an ectopic pregnancy. The patient is still in the 90 day global period.  Thanks


----------



## wpsmith4967 (Mar 19, 2008)

V58.49 is other specified aftercare following surgery.


----------



## coder1956 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Aftercare of ectopic pregnancy*

Do you happen to know of anything in writing regarding this? I would choose 
V58.76, afetrcare following surgery of the genitourinary system.

Your thoughts on this?

Thanks for the reply.


----------

